# 200 gallon LFS Display



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

What are the purple-ish plants in front? Second picture...


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great looking tanks! Check out the For Sale thread here as they will tell you this needs to go there. Will do better there once you start getting set-up and will find better buyers here in this forum.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

purple seem to be lobelia card dwarf. Majority or all plants seem to be submerged grown and then planted into one tank.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

correct, and correct. All these plants come with fantastic roots.
I just wanted to share some pictures, since the tank looks so beautiful in person


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Plants look good in that lfs. My lfs around here has no plants and if they do there dying and are in bad shape.


----------

